# 2011 World Military Strength Ranking released



## OrionHunter

GlobalFirepower.com (GFP) has provided a unique analytical display of data covering global military powers with statistics compiled through various sources. *This is a near-complete comparison of relative military strengths from across the globe.* 

It should be noted that nuclear capability is not taken into account for the final ranking for this listing is purely a "numbers game" meant to spark debate and including nuclear weapons would clearly defeat its purpose. 

Therefore GFP comparisons are for a *conventional war based solely on each individual nation's capabilities on land, at sea and through the air while including logistical and financial aspects when waging total war.*

*The final GFP rankings are based on a formula taking some 45 factors into account and compiling totals against each country, applying bonuses and penalties as needed to generate this list.*

To summarize, here are the rankings. The complete details for each country are provided in the link below. 

*1 .U.S.A.
2. Russia
3 .China
4 .India
5. U.K.
6. Turkey
7. South Korea
8. France
9. Japan
10 Israel
11 Brazil
12 Iran
13 Germany
14 Taiwan
15 Pakistan
16 Egypt
17 Italy
18 Indonesia
19 Thailand
20 Ukraine
*

Global Firepower - 2011 World Military Strength Ranking


----------



## Ambitious449

India ahead of UK?


----------



## OrionHunter

Ambitious449 said:


> India ahead of UK?


Yep! Check it out in the comparison table top left. However, here's an extract....







Cheers!

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Bukhari.syed

Strength can never be ranked by numbers only.....

Reactions: Like Like:
11


----------



## Shardul.....the lion

*Please go through following thread, to see india is ahead of most countries in many other things*

http://www.defence.pk/forums/india-defence/144765-india-developing-country.html#post2357640

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ambitious449

Bukhari.syed said:


> Strength can never be ranked by numbers only.....



Agreed . Not only quantitative analysis but qualitative analysis should be done. Mere numbers not enuff.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Bukhari.syed

An analysis Comparing Indian Pakistan War Scenario


----------



## patna_ke_presley

Bukhari.syed said:


> An analysis Comparing Indian Pakistan War Scenario



what an analysis. Redirecting to the discussion forum.


----------



## OrionHunter

Bukhari.syed said:


> An analysis Comparing Indian Pakistan War Scenario


And you're using some dumb poster on a dumb website as an authority for what you call, 'analysis'? Jeeez!


----------



## DV RULES

Bukhari.syed said:


> Strength can never be ranked by numbers only.....



Yes, in case of India, strength is classic idea & Pakistan needs quality than quantity.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Icarus

Numbers are only one side of the picture, there was a time when all the numbers said that Iraq will be the military superpower of the region. Time taught us otherwise.
They had the numbers, the finance, the financiers and yet Iran, a relative underdog, held them at bay for little under a decade.

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## patna_ke_presley

Kakgeta said:


> Numbers are only one side of the picture, there was a time when all the numbers said that Iraq will be the military superpower of the region. Time taught us otherwise.
> They had the numbers, the finance, the financiers and yet Iran, a relative underdog, held them at bay for little under a decade.



Iraq first destroyed itself in 8 years Iran-Iraq war, then unrest by Kurdish and Shias and then in the last out of stupidity they attacked Kuwait and the economic sanctions ruined them. 

*Apart from number, a country also need wisdom to be a great power.*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## silko

Ambitious449 said:


> India ahead of UK?



it still isn't an achievement i think... 

india with 1 billion population and uk with estimated 65 million population.


----------



## Icarus

patna_ke_presley said:


> Iraq first destroyed itself in 8 years Iran-Iraq war, then unrest by Kurdish and Shias and then in the last out of stupidity they attacked Kuwait and the economic sanctions ruined them.
> 
> *Apart from number, a country also need wisdom to be a great power.*




Agreed. That's just how it is. Some of the mightiest states saw the most disgraceful ends.


----------



## perfect

silko said:


> it still isn't an achievement i think...
> 
> india with 1 billion population and uk with estimated 65 million population.


 
Population does not matter. Pakistan's population is .18 billion but still behind taiwan and USA's population is 1/4 os china but who is ahead


----------



## Icarus

perfect said:


> Population does not matter. Pakistan's population is .18 billion but still behind taiwan and USA's population is 1/4 os china but who is ahead




You missed the point, a number of people here are of the view that this ranking is not entirely accurate as it divorces numbers from performance, experience and recent engagements.


----------



## OrionHunter

DV RULES said:


> Yes, in case of India, strength is classic idea & Pakistan needs quality than quantity.


Yes, quality does count. But when you compare India with Pakistan, what is the qualitative edge that you say it has over India? Is it in Aircraft? Missiles? Ships? small arms? Artillery? Industry? R&D? Can you please specify?


----------



## perfect

Kakgeta said:


> You missed the point, a number of people here are of the view that this ranking is not entirely accurate as it divorces numbers from performance, experience and recent engagements.


 
agree but there is no instrument to measure unlike the number

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## SQ8

OrionHunter said:


> Yes, quality does count. But when you compare India with Pakistan, what is the qualitative edge that you say it has over India? Is it in Aircraft? Missiles? Ships? small arms? Artillery? Industry? R&D? Can you please specify?



You misunderstood him I believe..
his statement was not to declare qualitative strength.. rather promote it as a doctrine.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

Santro said:


> You misunderstood him I believe..
> his statement was not to declare qualitative strength.. rather promote it as a doctrine.


My bad if I misunderstood him. Yes, quality and force multipliers would change the equation to quite a degree.

Cheers!


----------



## Bukhari.syed

perfect said:


> Population does not matter. Pakistan's population is .18 billion but still behind taiwan and USA's population is 1/4 os china but who is ahead


 That is it these nation should work for their level.


----------



## UKBengali

India is definitely ahead of the UK.

The only area where the UK has the lead is in the Navy. India simply cannot match the UK's Astute SSN technology or it's Type-45 destroyers.

The Indian army will overwhelm the UK army in raw numbers and India's force of over 300+ fourth generation fighters will overwhelm the 100 or so typhoons the UK has.


I think there is a case for putting China second as I believe that the Chinese airforce currently is slightly better than the Russian one. China has a better army while Russia leads on the naval front.


----------



## T90TankGuy

DV RULES said:


> Yes, in case of India, strength is classic idea & Pakistan needs quality than quantity.



but that went out almost a decade back . i will accept that in the late 90 s , Pakistan did have a qualitative edge. but that has been completely eroded . if we are to compare any weapon system in todays date , India has the clear advantage. 

the only place you could have gotten a qualitative edge is by fielding US made weapons systems . thats not an option any more.


----------



## W.11

even iran, taiwaan are much stronger than pakistan a nuclear state WTH???


----------



## T90TankGuy

UKBengali said:


> India is definitely ahead of the UK.
> 
> The only area where the UK has the lead is in the Navy. India simply cannot match the UK's Astute SSN technology or it's Type-45 destroyers.
> 
> The Indian army will overwhelm the UK army in raw numbers and India's force of over 300+ fourth generation fighters will overwhelm the 100 or so typhoons the UK has.
> 
> 
> I think there is a case for putting China second as I believe that the Chinese airforce currently is slightly better than the Russian one. China has a better army while Russia leads on the naval front.



while that may be true . the fact is the we will be either on equal terms with the UK navy or at least a little ahead by the end of the decade. we will be able to field 3 AC groups while the British will be struggling to field just one.


----------



## UKBengali

jbgt90 said:


> while that may be true . the fact is the we will be either on equal terms with the UK navy or at least a little ahead by the end of the decade. we will be able to field 3 AC groups while the British will be struggling to field just one.



Astute SSNs will sink your aircraft carriers.


----------



## DARKY

KarachiPunk said:


> even iran, taiwaan are much stronger than pakistan a nuclear state WTH???



Same goes for NK also.... having nuclear weapon does not mean strength rather its an instrument for self destruction... besides the rating is based on conventional strength.


----------



## karan.1970

UKBengali said:


> Astute SSNs will sink your aircraft carriers.



LOL.. ever heard of how an AC operates  ??


----------



## UKBengali

karan.1970 said:


> LOL.. ever heard of how an AC operates  ??



Best way to hunt a sub is with another sub.

The Astute represents the pinnacle of SSN technology.

India ASW technology is not sufficient to effectively counter a submarine of this technology level.


----------



## DARKY

UKBengali said:


> Best way to hunt a sub is with another sub.
> 
> The Astute represents the pinnacle of SSN technology.
> 
> India ASW technology is not sufficient to effectively counter a submarine of this technology level.



We can trust Akula II, P-8I, etc.. on this... atlest.


----------



## T90TankGuy

UKBengali said:


> Astute SSNs will sink your aircraft carriers.



either you have a limited knowledge of the diplomatic relations between the two countries, or you probably do not know that the AC is the best protected ship in a CBG .


----------



## UKBengali

DARKY said:


> We can trust Akula II, P-8I, etc.. on this... atlest.



Astute will literally buttf*ck the Akula 2. The Astute is a whole generation ahead of Akula 2 tech.

I am not trying to put the Indian Navy down, but the UK are masters when it comes to Naval technology. The Type-45 destroyer has what is reckoned the best ship-borne radar in the whole world, even better than the US.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## truthseeker2010

how can UK be at no 5, and after the last year's defence review, there has been so much reductions but still no 5 pathetic....


----------



## RickyBahal

UKBengali said:


> Astute will literally buttf*ck the Akula 2. The Astute is a whole generation ahead of Akula 2 tech.
> 
> I am not trying to put the Indian Navy down, but the UK are masters when it comes to Naval technology. The Type-45 destroyer has what is reckoned the best ship-borne radar in the whole world, even better than the US.



UK only operates nuclear submarine and you are talking about Astute (Only one is operational)

In war scenario Conventional Sub with API is better than nuclear powered sub.


----------



## Ambitious449

In my opinion nuclear states like Pakistan should be in top 10. Forget about quantity or quality but due to sheer factor of Nukes.With nukes they can beat easily like countries like Taiwan (in imaginative scenario)


----------



## Pakistanisage

OrionHunter said:


> Yep! Check it out in the comparison table top left. However, here's an extract....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!





Totally Bogus criteria. Iran with 1960's Aircrafts ( F4, F5, F14 ) most of which are unserviceable are counted in the number of Aircrafts, not to mention their " Midget Submarines", is three places ahead of Pakistan. This is the biggest joke of the Century. Pakistan is fifth strongest Nuclear power and Iran is ahead of Pakistan. At the very least this ranking is amusing.


----------



## Jango

Uh, Taiwan and Iran ahead of Pakistan?

Not meaning to be biased but, come on!

Or does the study take into account the ball-less leaders we have?


----------



## Ambitious449

nuclearpak said:


> Uh, Taiwan and Iran ahead of Pakistan?
> 
> Not meaning to be biased but, come on!
> 
> Or does the study take into account the ball-less leaders we have?



I don't think so coz India is on 4th position

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## karan.1970

Pakistanisage said:


> Totally Bogus criteria. Iran with 1960's Aircrafts ( F4, F5, F14 ) most of which are unserviceable are counted in the number of Aircrafts, not to mention their " Midget Submarines", is three places ahead of Pakistan. This is the biggest joke of the Century. Pakistan is fifth strongest Nuclear power and Iran is ahead of Pakistan. At the very least this ranking is amusing.



Article evaluation flow chart for SOME Pakistanis

1. Conforms to Pakistani POV --> great journalism
2. Does not conform to Pakistani POV --> CIA/Mossad/RAW/Zionist/Neocon/Bharti Propaganda

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Jango

Ambitious449 said:


> I don't think so coz India is on 4th position



maybe.

But just think for a second, Iran, taiwan and arguably Brazil and South Korea being ahead of pakistan?

A nuke factor is neglected here, but in real life it does come into play, you keep in your limits and don't try to expand your offensive to the extent that nukes can be used.

And wars are never won by numbers.


----------



## Sugarcane

karan.1970 said:


> Article evaluation flow chart for SOME Pakistanis
> 
> 1. Conforms to Pakistani POV --> great journalism
> 2. Does not conform to Pakistani POV --> CIA/Mossad/RAW/Zionist/Neocon/Bharti Propaganda



Digg-out for some more on net, I hope you will find ranking with shuper power India will be at 1 by 20XX


----------



## RickyBahal

loveicon said:


> Digg-out for some more on net, I hope you will find ranking with shuper power India will be at 1 by 20XX



We all know that current rankign is hard for you to digest


----------



## karan.1970

RickyBahal said:


> We all know that current rankign is hard for you to digest



Not really.. China is ahead of India.. Thats victory enough for SOME Pakistanis

Reactions: Like Like:
13


----------



## illusion8

karan.1970 said:


> Not really.. China is ahead of India.. Thats victory enough for SOME Pakistanis



lol, but Pakistanis have a point, ranking Pakistan below Iran...in what parameters, Orion can you post pic of Pak/Iran comparisions please.


----------



## Ambitious449

Most worrying thing for Pakistanis is not India's fourth ranking. Actually it's US is still number one.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## K-Xeroid

Just an imaginative based ranking, I consider global fire power as better ranking sites but here this ranking lacks many proportions ,as an example: just look at italy with 2 air craft carriers they are number 17,


----------



## RickyBahal

Ambitious449 said:


> Most worrying thing for Pakistanis is not India's fourth ranking. Actually it's US is still number one.



Atleast for next two decades they will remain number one


----------



## danger007

loveicon said:


> Digg-out for some more on net, I hope you will find ranking with shuper power India will be at 1 by 20XX





American Pakistani said:


> The Video is proof that how far can Pakistan go if govt utilize some funds on talented Pakistanis, even Pakistan can beat technology giants like America, Europe or Japan because Pakistanis are gifted with huge talent by God.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know if this video is already shared here at PDF.


 


For a giant toy car, you guys argued pakistan can be super power because of talent. How come?? By welding a fan on top? does it can fly? does it can fire missile. Think about your families atleast some time, why concern about only India.

---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------

You guys claimed , that you can beat US, Japan, EU on technology.


----------



## Sugarcane

danger007 said:


> For a giant toy car, you guys argued pakistan can be super power because of talent. How come?? By welding a fan on top? does it can fly? does it can fire missile. Think about your families atleast some time, why concern about only India.
> 
> ---------- Post added at 07:28 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:26 PM ----------
> 
> You guys claimed , that you can beat US, Japan, EU on technology.



We are talking about "2011 World Military Strength Ranking released ", aren't we??????? By the way i will check video at home (tube is banned) must be funny


----------



## illusion8

[/IMG]


----------



## Pakchina

India is always well ranked in Military strength and procurement, according to this thread, it is on forth position on military strength, it is number one in the world weapons importer etc. But it ranks between 100 to 200th position as far as other more useful rankings are concerend like human development index, heath care, environment etc. worst than the poorest African countries and China is always better ranked than shameful India and even Pakistan outpace shameful India is such sectors. In corruption/backshish, money laundering, drug dealing index, India does very well and outpace China. So, congratulations to India and we hope that it keeps this momentum and at this pace India will be No 1 in military procurement and corruption for the forthcoming 100 years. Good job India, well done and keep it up.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## danger007

loveicon said:


> We are talking about "2011 World Military Strength Ranking released ", aren't we??????? By the way i will check video at home (tube is banned) must be funny



it meanz look on your business instead of pointing your finger on India.


----------



## danger007

Pakchina said:


> India is always well ranked in Military strength and procurement, according to this thread, it is on forth position on military strength, it is number one in the world weapons importer etc. But it ranks between 100 to 200th position as far as other more useful rankings are concerend like human development index, heath care, environment etc. worst than the poorest African countries and China is always better ranked than shameful India and even Pakistan outpace shameful India is such sectors. In corruption/backshish, money laundering, drug dealing index, India does very well and outpace China. So, congratulations to India and we hope that it keeps this momentum and at this pace India will be No 1 in military procurement and corruption for the forthcoming 100 years. Good job India, well done and keept it up.



are you blind??? Don't you watch your news channels??? Is pakistan Pure country??? 
Look whose talking. Your politicians worst than India. can we discuss about WOT. your govn running under military control.


----------



## Ambitious449

Pakchina said:


> India is always well ranked in Military strength and procurement, according to this thread, it is on forth position on military strength, it is number one in the world weapons importer etc. But it ranks between 100 to 200th position as far as other more useful rankings are concerend like human development index, heath care, environment etc. worst than the poorest African countries and China is always better ranked than shameful India and even Pakistan outpace shameful India is such sectors. In corruption/backshish, money laundering, drug dealing index, India does very well and outpace China. So, congratulations to India and we hope that it keeps this momentum and at this pace India will be No 1 in military procurement and corruption for the forthcoming 100 years. Good job India, well done and keep it up.



So nowadays you are taking pride in China's achievement. You tend to forgot that we were competitors in 1990's. Oh wait it was before long time.


----------



## danger007

Pakchina said:


> India is always well ranked in Military strength and procurement, according to this thread, it is on forth position on military strength, it is number one in the world weapons importer etc. But it ranks between 100 to 200th position as far as other more useful rankings are concerend like human development index, heath care, environment etc. worst than the poorest African countries and China is always better ranked than shameful India and even Pakistan outpace shameful India is such sectors. In corruption/backshish, money laundering, drug dealing index, India does very well and outpace China. So, congratulations to India and we hope that it keeps this momentum and at this pace India will be No 1 in military procurement and corruption for the forthcoming 100 years. Good job India, well done and keept it up.



are you blind??? Don't you watch your news channels??? Is pakistan Pure country??? 
Look whose talking. Your politicians worst than India. can we discuss about WOT. your govn running under military control.



---------- Post added at 07:54 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:53 PM ----------

Pakistan placed 145 position in Human development Index. India is at 134.


----------



## danger007

This year, Pakistan ranks 145 out of 187 countries and territories. In comparison, India is at 134 and Bangladesh at 146 in the HDI. Norway, Australia and the Netherlands rank the highest, while the Democratic Republic of the Congo, Niger and Burundi are at the bottom.

Additionally, the Multidimensional Poverty Index (MPI) (introduced last year) identifies multiple deprivations in the same households in education, health and standard of living. In Pakistan 49.4 percent of the population suffer multiple deprivations, while an additional 11 percent are vulnerable to multiple deprivations, states the Report.

In the Gender Inequality Index (GII), South Asian women are shown to lag significantly behind men in education and labour force participation. In Pakistan women&#8217;s parliamentarian representation has improved with 21 percent of parliamentary seats are held by women. The GII reflects gender-based inequalities in three dimensions, reproductive health, empowerment, and economic activity. Pakistan has a GII value of 0.573, ranking it 115 out of 146 countries in the 2011 index.

Daily Times - Leading News Resource of Pakistan

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Harry_Thomason

nuclearpak said:


> Uh, Taiwan and Iran ahead of Pakistan?
> 
> Not meaning to be biased but, come on!
> 
> *Or does the study take into account the ball-less leaders we have?*



Probably this 

Not sure about Taiwan (although US poured billions to it), but Iran invest MUCH more (including R&D) to military than Pakistan does, and that chart only reflects conventional weapons.


----------



## chanikya

Pakchina said:


> India is always well ranked in Military strength and procurement, according to this thread, it is on forth position on military strength, it is number one in the world weapons importer etc. But it ranks between 100 to 200th position as far as other more useful rankings are concerend like human development index, heath care, environment etc. worst than the poorest African countries and China is always better ranked than shameful India and even Pakistan outpace shameful India is such sectors. In corruption/backshish, money laundering, drug dealing index, India does very well and outpace China. So, congratulations to India and we hope that it keeps this momentum and at this pace India will be No 1 in military procurement and corruption for the forthcoming 100 years. Good job India, well done and keep it up.




Some thing burning.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## OrionHunter

UKBengali said:


> Best way to hunt a sub is with another sub.


And the best way to sink an Italian Sub is to put it in the water!!


----------



## OrionHunter

Pakistanisage said:


> Totally Bogus criteria. Pakistan is fifth strongest Nuclear power and Iran is ahead of Pakistan. At the very least this ranking is amusing.


Have you even bothered to read the OP? It clearly says that this comparison does NOT include Nukes! So your argument is specious.


----------



## shfgfa

OrionHunter said:


> Yep! Check it out in the comparison table top left. However, here's an extract....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers!



THE STATS ARE REALLY IMPRESSIVE FOR INDIA AND SHOWS HOW IT IS MANAGING ITS ASSESTS WITH HALF THE BUDGET INSPITE THE NO. OF UNITS BEING WAY LARGER.

ALSO, CAN ANYONE CONFIRM 10000 UNITS OF ARTILLERY. REALLY DOUBT THAT FIGURE!!


----------



## Varunastra

INDIA IS SURELY AHEAD OF UK.......BUT ALSO AT THE PRESENT MOMENT MORE BECAUSE OF NUMBERS THAN BECAUSE OF QUALITY!!!!!!!.......but thats due to change in a few years!!!!!CHEERS


----------



## illusion8

shfgfa said:


> THE STATS ARE REALLY IMPRESSIVE FOR INDIA AND SHOWS HOW IT IS MANAGING ITS ASSESTS WITH HALF THE BUDGET INSPITE THE NO. OF UNITS BEING WAY LARGER.
> 
> ALSO, CAN ANYONE CONFIRM 10000 UNITS OF ARTILLERY. REALLY DOUBT THAT FIGURE!!



very much true, I saw it during Kargil incursion, They were moving it in hundreds of cargo Trains and I lost count but it was in the thousands. I was shocked by the sheer numbers.


----------



## FunkyPeace12

Grats! to everyone in top 20


----------



## poseidon

No offence to pakistanis here, but i dont see how pakistan is stronger than Iran. Iran is one the most self sufficient counties in terms of defence and other things, the have a much better economy. pakistan has a better airforce? well f-16 v f-14, it would depend on how much Iran has been modernizing the tomcat.

Having nukes that pakistan would not use because if you do then you risk getting nuked yourself. besides nobody know how many nukes Iran has hidden away. Iran has been getting ready for a war with the usa in their region for decades, i would assume they have the capability to take down pakistan.

Also why are you pakistani burning like this? it though Iran was your ally lol.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Majnun

poseidon said:


> No offence to pakistanis here, but i dont see how pakistan is stronger than Iran. Iran is one the most self sufficient counties in terms of defence and other things, the have a much better economy. pakistan has a better airforce? well f-16 v f-14, it would depend on how much Iran has been modernizing the tomcat.
> 
> Having nukes that pakistan would not use because if you do then you risk getting nuked yourself. besides nobody know how many nukes Iran has hidden away. Iran has been getting ready for a war with the usa in their region for decades, i would assume they have the capability to take down pakistan.
> 
> Also why are you pakistani burning like this? it though Iran was your ally lol.




Iran is not our ally. Those who believe that are sadly mistaken.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Varunastra

Majnun said:


> Iran is not our ally. Those who believe that are sadly mistaken.



thats true!!!!!.......iran is also getting closer with india!!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Tshering22

Well whatever this ranking might be but I swear to Heavens; we certainly don't use that damn ranking in real life well enough to justify all that we have and are making.


----------



## true_indian

With a kind of forex reserves and proven oil reserves, Iran has self sufficiency so can wage a war for few months. I doubt Pakistan can for more than a week.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PakShah

Surprised nobody caught it yet.

At the bottom of the webpage it says: 
*"Material presented throughout this website is for historical and entertainment value." *

Global Firepower - 2011 World Military Strength Ranking

Check the bottom of the webpage. I'm telling this to everybody.

Besides how could Turkey, Iran, Taiwan, and South korea be stronger than Pakistan?

The list presented in the website is a joke itself.


----------



## Imran Khan

perfect said:


> Population does not matter. Pakistan's population is .18 billion but still behind taiwan and USA's population is 1/4 os china but who is ahead



including moon Jupiter and mars Pakistanis ? because world is only 7bn

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## rohailmalhi

Hence another thread full of 2 year kiddo indians being happy abt Pakistan being at 15 position or whatever.

If world go by ranking then where do u rank talibans in Afghanistan which have been effing Super power # 1 of the world for more or less 10 years..................

We dont have to get ranked in whtsoever ranking list we know we have enough to defend ourselves and inshaallah we will give one hell of a time to anyone in the world who thinks walking in to Pakistan is like walking in a park .

Once again indian kiddos Happy everyday Diwali to you .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## XTREME

Are these ranking authentic?


----------



## Bukhari.syed

XTREME said:


> Are these ranking authentic?


You can say if just numbers are taken into care??


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

A rational ranking.


----------



## Sasquatch

Numbers alone won't determine your Military Strength, classic Examples would be During the Iran-Iraq war where Iran managed to hold off Iraq, also the Arab-Israeli wars Arab had the larger number of weapons Tanks, Fighters etc etc however in the end Israels Leadership, intelligence and skill managed to defeat the arabs. I'm skeptical of the list through However I do see China in the top 5.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Shawaddywaddy

France is as low as 8th? How? They have the strongest military in Europe at the moment following the British military cuts.

At the same time, the British military is definitley not below the Indians in terms of military capability - the entire basis of that judgement on this ranking is based on how many able men and women India could theoretically call up. India isn't going to call up 100 million people, is it?

Additionally, Turkey is overrated on this list and Israel is underrated (Don't give me the HURR DURR ISRAEL IS BAD crap, it has nothing to do with this.)


----------



## Americanpeacebomber

Shawaddywaddy said:


> France is as low as 8th? How? They have the strongest military in Europe at the moment following the British military cuts.
> 
> At the same time, the British military is definitley not below the Indians in terms of military capability - the entire basis of that judgement on this ranking is based on how many able men and women India could theoretically call up. India isn't going to call up 100 million people, is it?
> 
> Additionally, Turkey is overrated on this list and Israel is underrated (Don't give me the HURR DURR ISRAEL IS BAD crap, it has nothing to do with this.)



Strongest Military in Europe is UK and Germany French come in third. actually Turkey is fairly represented same with Israel, Israelis could run rings about Arabs only worthy opponent of Israel in the ME is Turkey, however out of all the Arabs countries Egypt has the best Arab army.


----------



## Quasar

it seems sometimes numbers lie

8. France - 13 Germany ??


leopard 2a7 vs leclerc

eurofighter vs rafale
.
.
.
.
.
a german vs a french


sorry I forgot! France has this guy 

merkel 173cm vs sarkozy 168cm

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Roybot

Imran Khan said:


> including moon Jupiter and mars Pakistanis ? because world is only 7bn



 He said .18 Billion not 18 Billion.


----------



## Varunastra

Shawaddywaddy said:


> France is as low as 8th? How? They have the strongest military in Europe at the moment following the British military cuts.
> 
> *At the same time, the British military is definitley not below the Indians in terms of military capability - the entire basis of that judgement on this ranking is based on how many able men and women India could theoretically call up. India isn't going to call up 100 million people, is it?*
> 
> Additionally, Turkey is overrated on this list and Israel is underrated (Don't give me the HURR DURR ISRAEL IS BAD crap, it has nothing to do with this.)



dude india has a total military of 4,768,407 personal.........uk on the other hand has only 410,180 personal!!!!!.......and if you wanna judge by quality .....we are close enough!!!!.....in a few years we might even be superior!!!!!!GOT IT????!!!!!!


----------



## Zulkarneyn

Shawaddywaddy said:


> France is as low as 8th? How? They have the strongest military in Europe at the moment following the British military cuts.
> 
> At the same time, the British military is definitley not below the Indians in terms of military capability - the entire basis of that judgement on this ranking is based on how many able men and women India could theoretically call up. India isn't going to call up 100 million people, is it?
> 
> Additionally, Turkey is overrated on this list and Israel is underrated (Don't give me the HURR DURR ISRAEL IS BAD crap, it has nothing to do with this.)



UK is excessively overrated in this page. Try and compare UK and Turkey, the only thing UK leads in is a single aircraft carrier. So stop talking buIIshit.


----------



## tony singh

Zulkarneyn said:


> UK is excessively overrated in this page. Try and compare UK and Turkey, the only thing UK leads in is a single aircraft carrier. So stop talking buIIshit.




Does Turkey have nuclear subs? or ICBMS's? , Turkey can't make engines like Rolls Royce

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## 500

South Korea and Turkey ahead of France?


----------



## Zulkarneyn

tony singh said:


> Does Turkey have nuclear subs? or ICBMS's? , Turkey can't make engines like Rolls Royce



Does UK have ICBMS? As far as i know only Russia, USA and China posses ICBMS's. 
And as mentioned above, Nuclear weaponry is not included. Since no nation would risk a nuclear war.


----------



## 500

Zulkarneyn said:


> Does UK have ICBMS? As far as i know only Russia, USA and China posses ICBMS's.


4 Vanguard class SSBNs, 64 Tridents, 512 thermonuclear warheads. 

In addition 6 modern nuclear attack submnarines with Tomahawks.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## illusion8

500 said:


> 4 Vanguard class SSBNs, 64 Tridents, 512 thermonuclear warheads.
> 
> In addition 6 modern nuclear attack submnarines with Tomahawks.



Seems like the top 5 in the list is on the mark the rest is open for discussion.


----------



## Zulkarneyn

500 said:


> 4 Vanguard class SSBNs, 64 Tridents, 512 thermonuclear warheads.
> 
> In addition 6 modern nuclear attack submnarines with Tomahawks.



Well i meant land based ICBMS. Nevermind, in the end there is not high probability of a nuclear war between any states. So it is pointless to count nuclear. In the end Nuclear shouldn't be counted positively, since if launched it will destroy a whole nation (millions of innocent human lives). Hence, nuclear is and will always be a black spot in human history. All nuclears weaponry should be demolished. It is not a technological achievement, countries like Japan, South Korea and Turkey can build A-bombs if they wish, but since they have signed the non-prolifiration treaty they won't.


----------



## 500

Zulkarneyn said:


> Well i meant land based ICBMS. Nevermind, in the end there is not high probability of a nuclear war between any states. So it is pointless to count nuclear. In the end Nuclear shouldn't be counted positively, since if launched it will destroy a whole nation (millions of innocent human lives). Hence, nuclear is and will always be a black spot in human history. All nuclears weaponry should be demolished.


Nuclear weapons give status and more free hand. Also UK has aircraft carrier and Tomahawk missiles so they can made very serious damage to any country around the world conventionally too.



> It is not a technological achievement, countries like Japan, South Korea and Turkey can build A-bombs if they wish, but since they have signed the non-prolifiration treaty they won't.


woulda shoulda coulda.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Zulkarneyn said:


> Well i meant land based ICBMS. Nevermind, in the end there is not high probability of a nuclear war between any states. So it is pointless to count nuclear. In the end Nuclear shouldn't be counted positively, since if launched it will destroy a whole nation (millions of innocent human lives). Hence, nuclear is and will always be a black spot in human history. All nuclears weaponry should be demolished. It is not a technological achievement, countries like Japan, South Korea and Turkey can build A-bombs if they wish, but since they have signed the non-prolifiration treaty they won't.



Well, the UK generally has a small military compared to other countries. But they are very well-rounded with a rich and a proud history. 

They can pretty much screw anybody. And they do have the relevant means to do so. 

The Falklands War didn't end well for the Argentinians. Even given that Argentina had geographic advantages and a decent military.

The British will always be British no matter how hard the French yell at them


----------



## Khan_patriot

If they had a ''Soldier's balls'' as a criteria then Pakistan would be on top........


----------



## Ambitious449

Israel is very underrated badly in the list


----------



## Khan_patriot

Ambitious449 said:


> Israel is very underrated badly in the list



israeli A$$-kisser...........


----------



## tony singh

Zulkarneyn said:


> Does UK have ICBMS? As far as i know only Russia, USA and China posses ICBMS's.
> And as mentioned above, Nuclear weaponry is not included. Since no nation would risk a nuclear war.




Check again UK does have ICBM's & the worlds most advanced N Sub.


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

tony singh said:


> Check again UK does have ICBM's & the worlds most advanced N Sub.



They have bought the SLBMs from the US.


----------



## tony singh

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> They have bought the SLBMs from the US.





Nope it's made in the United Kingdom

---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------

BBC News - On board the UK's newest attack submarine HMS Astute


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

tony singh said:


> Nope it's made in the United Kingdom
> 
> ---------- Post added at 03:02 AM ---------- Previous post was at 03:02 AM ----------
> 
> BBC News - On board the UK's newest attack submarine HMS Astute



The SSNs and SSBNs were made in UK, but the SLBMs were made in US.


----------



## tony singh

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> The SSNs and SSBNs were made in UK, but the SLBMs were made in US.




They will be phased out but the UK contributed to the R&D for the Vanguard class, also they were constructed in England.

Trident has some British designers from what i heard


----------



## ChineseTiger1986

tony singh said:


> They will be phased out but the UK contributed to the R&D for the Vanguard class



UK will rely on Trident II D5 missiles until 2050, and they don't have the plan to develop their own ICBMs.

Unlike France who has developed their own M51 SLBMs.


----------



## jamal18

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> UK will rely on Trident II D5 missiles until 2050, and they don't have the plan to develop their own ICBMs.
> 
> Unlike France who has developed their own M51 SLBMs.



Yes, I believe the missiles are American. This is the French arguement, that their missiles are truly independent while the UK's are not.


----------



## The King Hamza

Can you everforget the defeats by Pakistanis in the war of 1665 in which Major Aziz had his eyes on you like eagles and u were unable to advance for 10-15 days


----------



## tony singh

ChineseTiger1986 said:


> UK will rely on Trident II D5 missiles until 2050, and they don't have the plan to develop their own ICBMs.
> 
> Unlike France who has developed their own M51 SLBMs.




See the Trident is not a exact copy of the American missile it is bit diffrent.


----------



## LeGenD

The King Hamza said:


> Can you everforget the defeats by Pakistanis in the war of 1665 in which Major Aziz had his eyes on you like eagles and u were unable to advance for 10-15 days


Bro, we have history of successes but also failures.

Remember that we lost in Siachin and in 1971. 



PakShah said:


> Besides how could Turkey, Iran, Taiwan, and South korea be stronger than Pakistan?
> 
> The list presented in the website is a joke itself.


In coventional terms, Turkey and South Korea are ahead of Pakistan.

Also, Iran deserves good rating because of self-sufficiency. Iran is already ahead of Pakistan in space race. And Iran has history of developing indigenous weapons. In addition, Iran is economically very strong and possesses the capability to fight a war for very long with its own resources.

Pakistan has advantage because of being a nuclear power.


----------



## Kesang

This article is sames as i readed 1 year before. And it is for 2011 not 2012. New one could release soon. Who said it is new?


----------



## turkaholic

Some of you guys really don't know how to read. It says nuclear capabilities have not been taken into consideration. I dare UK to use that single aircraft carrier and attack Turkey. Why are we overrated please enlighten us.


----------



## El Weirdo

turkaholic said:


> Some of you guys really don't know how to read. It says nuclear capabilities have not been taken into consideration. I dare UK to use that single aircraft carrier and attack Turkey. Why are we overrated please enlighten us.



Why wud UK use A/C against turkey Burak? So U only want to fight UK coz somebody scored Turkey below UK?? 
Is that the only reason?? 
Btw if Ur so eager to fight , UK wont be alone , they r smart ppl , US will jump in too (but again why wud thay want to fight Turkey??? ) and all Ur F-XX series birds will be rendered useless..and NO J-35 programme for U... Turkey is only budding.. leave this fighting for nothing for the heavy-weights !!!


----------



## turkaholic

Soorma said:


> Why wud UK use A/C against turkey Burak? So U only want to fight UK coz somebody scored Turkey below UK??
> Is that the only reason??
> Btw if Ur so eager to fight , UK wont be alone , they r smart ppl , US will jump in too (but again why wud thay want to fight Turkey??? ) and all Ur F-XX series birds will be rendered useless..and NO J-35 programme for U... Turkey is only budding.. leave this fighting for nothing for the heavy-weights !!!



When the F did I say I want to fight UK. It's just their cocky attitude that pisses me off. I never objected to their ranking. They are obviously technologically more advance than us, but that doesn't mean we don't deserve where we are ranked. Besides, it's not an official ranking so we are arguing for nothing. People need to do more research before underrating other countries.


----------

